# SawStop Customer Service A+++



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Anybody can make something.
Making good quality stuff is a fair bit harder.
Good support & follow through (no matter what quality of stuff you make) is the hardest to come by.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr Garcia has helped me many times. Very professional and great to deal with. He took my number and texted me per request from his personal phone to let me know that my issue had been resolved.


----------



## SKlaus (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes he has been great. By the way I didnt explain my issue in detail… the dado brake serial number ended with "d15"... apparently they were trying to program thr brake so that the machine would essentially tell you if the brake is to far or to close to the blade. But what they did not anticipate were the issues with things like signal strength and blade size/density that would throw off its accuracy making it impossible to turn the saw on.

So if anyone is having issues with a brake with the number 15 as the last digits in the serial code … might want to call them up and talk to them… I promise… they are easy to get a hold of


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review, it's great to hear positive things about a companies CS . If only other companies would take note that don't offer this level of service they might get similar results in the way of positive reviews and perhaps increases in their sales.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

SawStop is a breath of fresh air in this industry which is still mostly selling equipment designed 30 years ago. This company actually designed the product it sells and has also realized that customer service is important. These are the two biggest reasons I bought mine and I have been very happy with my purchase.


----------



## SKlaus (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutley! I dont think that customer expects a product to last forever or never have issues…. But you have to stand behind your product and correct and fix any wrongs or short sightings on your part as the producer… and I think they do that well… I would do the same with anything I build for someone else as well, im sure most of you pros out there agree…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on getting the issue resolved so fast


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

What a dream! If only they were available in Japan.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I've had great customer support from them and I was pleasantly surprised that their parts are priced reasonably too. I needed to switch motors from a 3 phase to single phase and the cost of the SS shipped motor was significantly less than the cost of a local motor that I would have to modify. And their engineers were smart enough to design one electronic module to support the 3 ph and the single ph systems.


----------



## hcmthree (Mar 28, 2010)

I too have had great experiences with Sawstop customer support. I have the contractors saw, and on two occasions I have had problems with the control box. The first time was due to a loose wire, which was easily corrected while they directed me by phone. The second time they sent a new control box at no charge, even though my machine is several years out of the standard warranty. The people I have dealt with at Sawstop have been fantastic at all levels.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

SS has the best customer support I have EVER encountered! What a refreshing experience.


----------



## SawStopService (Apr 16, 2009)

@ward63: They ARE available in Japan - SawStop has a dealer:
Fukumoto Co., Ltd.
2-15, 1-Chome, Nishiki, Naka-ku,
NAGOYA 460-0003, JAPAN
TEL : 052-231-6151
FAX : 052-202-1001
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you! Once a web page is up in Japanese, it'll be interesting to see what my boss says about it.


----------

